# Tank? Anyone?



## atomickat (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello all.
  I rescued this bike from a garbage heap. I think it's a Murray Meteor or something along those lines.
I've included a few pictures. Does anyone know where I could find a tank.
Either original or reproduction. Am I correct to assume that a tank from a women's model will not fit on a men's?
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Carl


----------



## Travis (Nov 18, 2008)

It looks like the same frame as my JC Higgins flightliner, and it definitely has the brackets for a tank. It also has a bracket for a missing truss on the fork. I've never seen reproductions for the tank, but they're relatively common on eBay. Girls tank won't fit, since it surrounds the head tube at a different angle. I know that 60s Higgins and Murrays have a lot of the same parts.

I know there are others on here that know a lot more about it; I'm working on a Flightliner right now, so I recognize the parts.


----------



## atomickat (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, it's missing things. It has Schwinn rims and what looks like a Schwinn chain guard as well. Which, I think kinda gives it some character. 
I appreciate the info. I'll keep looking. Good luck with your project.
Carl


----------



## Murray Fan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Western flyer also*

I  rebuilt as western flyer last year like your bike. It had the chain guard 
like yours, which I took off and used on another bike. It has a tank that I was able to repair. It is my favorite rider now.  I can't figure out how to send picture here yet, but I can email you a picture if you like.


----------



## atomickat (Dec 9, 2008)

*Almost finished*

Thanks for the post. I kept the chainguard as well. I'm having the frame painted as we speak. I can't wait to assemble the finished product. Actually, I can't wait to start a new project. I've had such a blast working on this one.
I'll post pictures when I'm done.
Thanks again,
Carl


----------



## JOEL (Dec 10, 2008)

502 on the bottom bracket is a Sears manufacturer code for Murray.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2008)

The chainguard looks like an aftermarket replacement. I believe McCauley had a few that were styled after original manufacturer's guards. That one looks similar to ones used by Snyder/Rollfast and columbia in the 30s and 40s. The originals were painted, so a chrome one would be aftermarket. ~Adam


----------



## djwhaley (Jan 8, 2009)

I have that same chainguard on a Firestone girls bike


----------



## willy wonka (Jan 26, 2009)

*higgins / murray*

i have this exsact bike mine is a higgins my tank is red with crome ring but i know murray  made it for there self  because have it two ill see if i can get some picks for you they also have carriers your correct rims should be raised center super komets coaster brake hope this helps


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 15, 2009)

*ive got a middlewieght tank*

if you just want something not sure what its for maybe colombia its never been used  has battery holder and switch inside, black with 4 white stars on each side $25+shipping


----------

